# Attaching handle to Staney 720 socket chisel



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I found a 1" Stanley 720 paring chisel at an antique mall while on vacation (what else would one do on vacation but visit antique malls and search for old hand tools?). The handle is sound and shows little wear. The blade looks bad in the picture, but the discoloration is on the surface and there is no pitting. The only problem is that the handle does not "stick" in the socket, probably because the wood has shrunk over time.










Does anyone have some suggestions on how to join the handle to the blade?

Also, the handle fits in the socket, but I'm not sure whether it is original. Anybody know?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Melted Beeswax on the steel sockets side

When hard it will hold

Not paste wax

jamie


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd just make a new handle if it were me. Or, you can try spraying some hairspray on the tenon and in the socket. Please though, consider making a more proper handle as that is not the original one I assure you. You want something like these.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

First I would like to ask if you do wood turning? If you do an easy way to make a sure fit handle is to roll up a piece of paper into a cone shape.
Then put tape around it and then mark the top where the blade ends. You can use the damentions to make another handle. Make sure you add about .020 into the thickness so it will fit tightly you can also add alittle epoxy to hold it in.

One thing to make sure of is where the wood butts into the metal shank have it about 3/16 further up the handle so the handle will not split when it comes in contact with the steel.

If you do not turn send it to me and I will make you a new handle for free just supply the wood you want.
Send me a pm if you want too.

Arlin


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Arlin, that's very generous. I don't have any experience in turning, so I will think seriously about taking you up on your offer. Thank you.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

i am re-handling my 7×0's, you are welcome to one of the old ones.


----------

